# Texture machines



## kylemanley1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Does anyone recommend a texture machine that isnt gas powered? cant quite afford one of those bad boys yet. anything better than a compressor and hopper? thanks


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Any small sprayer that pumps out your texture or mud will always be faster and easier than a hopper and compressor. Some will argue this point and will always be dead set on a hopper. Once you have a gun that is connected to a hose in your hand you will never go back. Look back at some of the old threads there is some great information on what others use . Most small systems use a diaphragm pump which work good depending on what valve system it uses. What ever you decide I would not buy a sprayer with the duck valve system they will fail you when you least expect it. The check ball system will give you the best bang for your buck but can also be limited on how long a hose you can use usally around 40 ft. No matter what system you go with the air supply is what really counts. The rotor stator system is a really nice set up but then the cost starts to go up. For a small set up the Apla tec 15 gal hopper is great, mix right in it hook up the hose and away you go. Spray 2000 ft in about an hour with ease. Most small set ups you have to mix in pails then dump into the hopper with the Apla tec no need that is a plus. I am sure there will be lots of feedback from all. By the way where in the world is Rick H on his quest for a better sprayer?? Still waiting Rick..


----------



## kylemanley1 (Aug 30, 2012)

thanks man, i just checked out that alpa tec it looks pretty nice and i like that you can mix right in it. so does it just have an input for your hose from a compressor or something?


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I still use my Apla Tech on some jobs even though I have a spray truck. Some people will tell you a diaphragm pump surges to much, but if you turn the air up to the pump it gets enough back pressure where it will have a steady stream. Apla Tech will tell you to run 65psi to the pump, but I'm usually at 85psi or more. The AT gun works ok, but I've switched to a benron gun with a fine finish tip. Then you get a fan pattern that sprays beautiful. You need a decent compressor to run higher air pressure. If you want electric something like this would work good.http://www.rolair.net/products/spec_pages/wheeled_electric/6820K17.html#specs Personally I would just get a used gas compressor off craigslist. Then you can just leave it out in your vehicle while spraying. I run 50' of hose all the time, and have gone up to 100' without problems. With 100' your going to want even more air(16-20 cfm @ 90psi)


----------

